# Хочу сориентироваться по ценам ремонта и профилактики аккордеона в Москве.



## Shaman (20 Фев 2021)

Всем привет. На моей Стелле стали появляться раздражающие моменты, в частности стал глючить голос фа малой октавы в обе стороны на самой верхней кнопке регистра (моно-голос, как я его называю), и где-то в тутти ещё слегка фальшивит си-бемоль. Также на предпоследнем снизу регистре (тоже моно-голос, но с расширением в контр-октаву) немного с задержкой отзываются язычки этой самой контроктавы, правда не сильно критично. Также слегка глухо стал звучать бас, подозреваю, что шторки до конца не открываются (предположил из-за того, что смог починить шторки на мелодической клавиатуре, была механическая проблема, которая приводила к тому, что из-за недооткрытия шторок ВСЕ голоса не звучали или сильно фальшивили), да и в целом нужно бы сделать профилактику и чистку инструмента. Также иногда наблюдается лёгкий нестроевич в несколько центов на тутти. Сделал запрос на Яндексе, предложения по ценам от 3 до 6 тысяч рублей, один даже 10 000 назвал - насколько это справедливая цена? Один из написавших работает на фабрике баянов "Юпитер" на Павелецкой и ремонт предложил сделать там же.
И отдельный вопрос по баянисту Владимиру Бутусову - насколько у него качественный ремонт? Не сильно дорого ли? Кто ремонтировался?
С деньгами сейчас не очень то и хорошо, спасибо пандемии.


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2021)

Shaman, 

по пунктам:
- стоимость зависит и очень сильно от региона. В Москве реальных мастеров практические нет, а ценники ломят - мама не горюй.
- Стелла... 40 лет. Жуткий изначальный розлив.Высохшая мастика. Куда ни ткни - все поотлетает. Если инструмент не капиталили, то Ваш список далеко не полный.
- Я бы точно к указанному баянисту не пошел ни за инструментом, ни ремонтировать...


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Фев 2021)

3-6-10 тр за что? Все расценки- после диагноза. А диагноз у Стеллы будет на неделю работы. Делать там то что уже отвалилось- нет смысла. Завтра отвалится всё остальное... . Нет на них никакой чистки, нечего чистить. Надо капиталить и настраивать.
Кто сказал 3т- бегом туда. И побольше фоток сюда, что там сделано.
"Даже 10 тр!",- это юмор? А сколько стОит Ваша неделя работы?


----------



## MAN (20 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Нет на них никакой чистки, нечего чистить.


Как нечего, а удалить паутину из клавиатурных механизмов, пятна с рубашки меха, ржавчину с голосов?


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Фев 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> удалить паутину из клавиатурных механизмов


Ну, на 3т потянет)).


----------



## Shaman (20 Фев 2021)

Моя Стелла выглядит так, приобретал с рук, у мужика, в квартире которого были ещё аккордеоны - Консона, Амиго, ещё Стелла 7/8, Супериор и ещё пара, не запомнил названия. Цена была 25 000 рублей. Переплатил, да? (( Перед продажей инструмент им ремонтировался, то есть, на момент покупки звучание было вполне себе. Про ценообразование, я действительно не знаю, сколько у профи занимает времени и сил устранение вышеперечисленных дефектов, но я готов оплатить реальную работу, чтобы Стелла ещё поиграла. До аккордеонов высокого класса мне ещё пока финансово расти и расти. Касаемо внутрянки - всё довольно чистенько, никакой паутины и ржавчины, это точно). В процессе игры (у меня Стелла порядка года) проводил продувку воздухом, смазывал басовую механику, делал мелкий ремонт клавиш регистров (отлетели пимпочки, двигающие рычажки регистров, переклеивал TYTAN' ом), выпрямлял рычаг клавиши ми и немного ровнял выгнувшуюся планку рычажка регистра, ибо она шкрябала по сурдине, что приводило к недооткрытию окон. По механическим дефектам что сейчас явно бросается - это небольшая трещина изнутри в месте прикрепления запорного ремешка на правом полукорпусе,1 болтающийся в гнезде гвоздик, немного мятая регистровая машинка, и в процессе игры почему-то уходит бас из баса, приходится перевключать регистр повторно.


----------



## Shaman (20 Фев 2021)

vev, если честно, разливчик бы помягче бы. Касаемо Бутусова - так всё плохо?

И вопрос ко всем, наверное, кто из мастеров в Московском регионе, на ваш взгляд, и работает качественно и не дерёт три шкуры?


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Фев 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> и в процессе игры почему-то уходит бас из баса,


Он куда уходит, бас из баса?


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Фев 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> если честно, разливчик бы помягче бы.


Это, на минуточку, всё отрывать, все языки перепиливать, всё перезаливать, потом в сборе подстраивать.


----------



## Shaman (20 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Он куда уходит, бас из баса?


Ну да, я, допустим, включаю самую верхнюю клавишу баса, звучит стандартный бас без высоких голосов (этот регистр посередине у меня), сыграю, например, Карело-финскую, и замечаю что при игре 1 части после второй бас "вылетает" куда-то, лечится перенажатием кнопки регистра. Видимо, уползает шторка?...


----------



## Shaman (20 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Это, на минуточку, всё отрывать, все языки перепиливать, всё перезаливать, потом в сборе подстраивать.


Оу, ну это тогда точно не сейчас, к сожалению( Мне бы Стеллу привести в состояние более-менее "заводское". Кстати, когда пробовал Хорьх Супериор, у того чет вообще жёсткий разлив, практически половина регистров разливные в ту или иную сторону. Не совсем моё, я разливом ооооч редко играю. На Стелле разлива всего два - между гобоем и кларнетом и туттийный.


----------



## Alex33 (20 Фев 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> если честно, разливчик бы помягче бы. Касаемо Бутусова - так всё плохо?


Лично знаком с салоном Владимира Бутусова. Его ребята аферисты(((. Не советую с ними связываться.


----------



## Shaman (20 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Лично знаком с салоном Владимира Бутусова. Его ребята аферисты(((. Не советую с ними связываться.


Спасибо за предупреждение. У меня были смутные сомнения, хотел как-то нести инструмент к нему, но чет вот останавливало каждый раз.


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> Оу, ну это тогда точно не сейчас, к сожалению( Мне бы Стеллу привести в состояние более-менее "заводское". Кстати, когда пробовал Хорьх Супериор, у того чет вообще жёсткий разлив, практически половина регистров разливные в ту или иную сторону. Не совсем моё, я разливом ооооч редко играю. На Стелле разлива всего два - между гобоем и кларнетом и туттийный.



Вот про гобой и кларнет в прямой деке даже интересно послушать


----------



## Shaman (20 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Вот про гобой и кларнет в прямой деке даже интересно послушать


Видимо, я неверно их назвал) На фото это первый и третий регистры слева. Разлив между ними как раз


----------



## Cronokros (11 Апр 2021)

Эх кому же все таки можно доверить своего друга в Москве , я так и не понял))



vev написал(а):


> Shaman,
> 
> по пунктам:
> - стоимость зависит и очень сильно от региона. В Москве реальных мастеров практические нет, а ценники ломят - мама не горюй.
> ...


хм по ходу его мастера накосячили раз такой совет). лично я был только у тов. Баландина , а так слышал что в аккордеон шопе хорош. мастер.


----------



## vyachek (12 Апр 2021)

Мне предложили такую работу: переделать С -гриф в В - гриф (решается только перезаливкой) и убрать розлив. Я объяснил суть работы и ее продолжительность. Так вот сумму в 20 тр при возне почти в месяц посчитали очень обидной.


----------



## Alex33 (12 Апр 2021)

Обидной для Вас, или для заказчика?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Апр 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> посчитали очень обидной


Опишите клиенту по пунктам, что он должен сделать. И отдельно- список инструментов и оборудования. Если он радостно усвоит это всё- флаг ему в руки, пусть сделает сам. За час.
Кстати, переделку С в В- гриф можно сразу посылать далеко. Овчинка выделки не стОит.


----------



## Alex33 (13 Апр 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Кстати, переделку С в В- гриф можно сразу посылать далеко. Овчинка выделки не стОит.


Поделитесь опытом - почему?


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Апр 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> почему?


Работы много, а объяснить что её много- не получится. Надо отговаривать владельца и пояснять, что ему проще поменять инструмент на нужный ему по конфигурации.


----------



## MAN (13 Апр 2021)

Вот если бы у всех аккордеонов с хроматическими клавиатурами третьего типа (по классификации Н. А. Кравцова) была "баянная" конструкция, то есть каждому основному ряду клавиатуры соответствовал свой отдельный резонатор (пара резонаторов) и при том резонаторы первого и третьего рядов были бы абсолютно одинаковыми по установочным размерам, то всё обстояло бы именно так, как вероятно и представляют себе заказчики, обижающиеся на высокую стоимость переделки.


----------



## kep (13 Апр 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Вот если бы у всех аккордеонов с хроматическими клавиатурами третьего типа (по классификации Н. А. Кравцова) была "баянная" конструкция, то есть каждому основному ряду клавиатуры соответствовал свой отдельный резонатор (пара резонаторов) и при том резонаторы первого и третьего рядов были бы абсолютно одинаковыми по установочным размерам, то всё обстояло бы именно так, как вероятно и представляют себе заказчики, обижающиеся на высокую стоимость переделки.


Высокотеоретическое описание некоторых возможностей Роландовских инструментов - там только кнопки перекрутить


----------



## vev (13 Апр 2021)

kep, 
Кто о чем, а Костя о Роланде


----------



## kep (13 Апр 2021)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> Кто о чем, а Костя о Роланде


Уж чья бы Вика мычала


----------



## kep (13 Апр 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Работы много, а объяснить что её много- не получится. Надо отговаривать владельца и пояснять, что ему проще поменять инструмент на нужный ему по конфигурации.


Не всерьез, конечно, но ответ "на отгребись" - это спросить владельца, не хочет ли он освоить С-гриф. И далее те же доводы, что он вам: чего там, только 1-й с 3-м рядом поменять...


----------



## vyachek (14 Апр 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Высокотеоретическое описание некоторых возможностей Роландовских инструментов - там только кнопки перекрутить


Действительно - всё так. Но первые часов десять после приобретения я просто наслаждался звучанием и уже почти освоил, установленный по умолчанию С- гриф. И лишь потом заставил себя заглянуть в инструкцию. Оказалось: переделать - минутное дело.


----------



## glory (16 Апр 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> Видимо, я неверно их назвал) На фото это первый и третий регистры слева. Разлив между ними как раз


Ну, если верить фото, то это как раз второй, четвертый, пятый и шестой регистры слева....)


----------



## olegoleg1974d (22 Апр 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Работы много, а объяснить что её много- не получится. Надо отговаривать владельца и пояснять, что ему проще поменять инструмент на нужный ему по конфигурации


Если не цельная планка-все делается довольно просто).


----------



## Alex33 (22 Апр 2021)

olegoleg1974d написал(а):


> Если не цельная планка-все делается довольно просто).


Так поделитесь опытом. Может и правда, эта работа стоит 200 рублей. А мастера вешают лапшу на уши бедным музыкантам.


----------

